# mismatched checksums



## fernandel (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi!

I have mismatched cjecksums for "e2fsprogs" fom at lest FreeBSD 12 and now on fresh install FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE is the same. 

```
e2fsprogs-1.46.2: /usr/local/sbin/e2fsck
e2fsprogs-1.46.2: /usr/local/sbin/fsck.ext2
e2fsprogs-1.46.2: /usr/local/sbin/fsck.ext3
e2fsprogs-1.46.2: /usr/local/sbin/fsck.ext4
e2fsprogs-1.46.2: /usr/local/sbin/fsck_ext2fs
```

Thank you.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 24, 2021)

Can you share more detail? Thanks.


----------



## fernandel (Jul 24, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Can you share more detail? Thanks.


I did run `pkg check -s -a` and I got what I posted aove and  end everywhere between e2...andpath is "cheksum mismatch". On FreeBSD 12 I did rebuilt port but didn't work.


----------



## Styrsven (Jul 25, 2021)

There is a bug report about this issue that contains some info.
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=252184


----------

